# The Jerks of Online Forums



## Chelle (Jun 9, 2009)

http://tech.msn.com/products/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=19445651&imageindex=1

heh-heh ^_^


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 9, 2009)

*Hey, I'm right over here! I can hear you!*

..................


----------



## mikie (Jun 9, 2009)

*Can we have names?*

Are you trying to say something about some members of this forum??


----------



## Chelle (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't know the people here well enough to point fingers.  

I've been an active member of another forum for several years and I recognized many people from there, including myself!


----------



## sop (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you referring to this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViCGCcAo1Lo


----------



## medic417 (Jun 9, 2009)

At least I'm not listed on there.  I think I saw Sasha, Vent, AJ, Rid, Bossycow,..................h34r:


----------



## mikie (Jun 9, 2009)

medic417 said:


> At least I'm not listed on there.  I think I saw Sasha, Vent, AJ, Rid, Bossycow,..................h34r:



To name a few


----------



## Chelle (Jun 10, 2009)

sop said:


> Are you referring to this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViCGCcAo1Lo



Can't see the link...fracken dial-up.

What is it?


----------



## medic417 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikie said:


> To name a few



And I forgot the mods such as CONTENT REMOVED FOR RULES VIOLATIONS AND BECAUSE IT PICKED ON US MODS


----------



## exodus (Jun 10, 2009)

modsarestupid  OH WAIT. did I say that? ;] <3


----------



## Sasha (Jun 10, 2009)

medic417 said:


> At least I'm not listed on there.  I think I saw Sasha, Vent, AJ, Rid, Bossycow,..................h34r:



Excuse me???


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 10, 2009)

I think that article sums up most of the people on here in one form or another.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Excuse me???



Did you burp?


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jun 10, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Did you burp?




haha, I actually laughed when I read that


----------



## medic417 (Jun 10, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> haha, I actually laughed when I read that



Thank you very much.  I'll be here all week.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 10, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I'll be here all week.



Darn. 

10chars


----------



## medic417 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Darn.
> 
> 10chars



You know you missed me.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 10, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You know you missed me.



Like someone misses genital warts.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Like someone misses genital warts.



And you've experienced that?:unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Jun 10, 2009)

medic417 said:


> And you've experienced that?:unsure:



I was purely speculating, I have no first hand experience with genital warts, but I imagine they are annoying and uncomfortable.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I was purely speculating, I have no first hand experience with genital warts, but I imagine they are annoying and uncomfortable.



LOL.  Good answer.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 10, 2009)

Reading this thread, I couldn't help but be reminded of


----------



## Sasha (Jun 10, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Reading this thread, I couldn't help but be reminded of



No fighting, just friendly banter. Medic417 knows I love him.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> No fighting, just friendly banter. Medic417 knows I love him.



:blush:


Yup Sasha is one of my favorite enemies.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 10, 2009)

medic417 said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> Yup Sasha is one of my favorite *frenemies.:*P



Fixed that for you.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 12, 2009)

*Get a room you two.*

B)
I think I have the EMTLIFE record for making a longwinded, stentorous, pedantic, pigheaded, unpopular, anteDiluvian.....is that snoring I hear!?:glare:


----------

